# Northeast Colorado in August



## Davey Boy (Jan 5, 2011)

I will be in the Greeley-Fort Collins area of Colorado the 2nd week of August this year. Has anyone fly fished this area? What flies will I need? I will be taking a WF 5wt and a sinking tip. Any recommendations for a fly shop/guide and license requirements would be appreciated. Thanks in advance, Dave


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Cache la Poudre River | Hiking, Fishing, Camping & Kayaking


Visit the Cache la Poudre River for a day trip full of majestic cliffs, thrilling whitewater rafting, kayaking and relaxing fishing, or plan a camping trip.



www.visitftcollins.com





Fort Collins is such a great town. Much more chill than Boulder in my opinion. You’ll have a great time. I haven’t fished my 2 times there because the river in town, the Cache La Poudre is technical looking and we didn’t have a lot of down time. I did go to St. Peter’s Fly Shop and they sure were friendly.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

River Reports | Blog / Happenings


Check out our Facebook page for other...




stpetes.com


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Fort Collins is at the eastern foothills of the Rockies so it doesn’t have the same number of stream choices as a more mountainous town such as Breckenridge or one of the towns more surrounded by mountains. However, Rocky Mountain National Park is only an hour drive away and is a must see. The mountain lakes there have amazing wild cutthroat fishing with some hiking. The Big Thompson is a prime choice in the park. You’ll have to watch your backcast doesn’t get tangled in elk antlers at times. When I fished the meadow I watched eagles finish off an elk calf carcass that had been coyote breakfast before the sun rose.

Really cool place. You’ll have a great time. Please post some photos.






11 Fishing Spots Close to Fort Collins, CO


You might not realize it without looking at a map, but Fort Collins is surrounded by lakes and reservoirs. This is good news for locals who want to fish without going very far.




www.uncovercolorado.com


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

[DIY] Guide to Fly Fishing the Cache La Poudre River in Colorado


Cache La Poudre River fishing map. Get turn-by-turn directions to fishing access sites, real-time flows, the latest fishing reports and fly fishing tips.




diyflyfishing.com


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Fly Fishing Rocky Mountain National Park - Fly Fisherman


Hiking for native greenbacks in Colorado's Rocky Mountain National Park.




www.flyfisherman.com


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

You might want to post in the fly fishing section as well


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Poudre river and big Thompson are decent suggestions...my dad is partial to the poudre he lived in Fort Collins from like 2014 to 2018 and HAMMERED em there...but depending on where you are in NE CO, you may try and hit the North Platte...Michigan River is also good...depending on the year, you may find excellent green drake hatches. If they arent on san juan worm is great in that region...or sculpin imitation streamers. As far as lakes, try the Delaney Buttes. Lake John can be good if it hasnt winterkilled recently...scuds rule the day....If you have time to commute, south park is better...south platte river...spinney mtn reservoir (rainbows browns and cuttbows to 25 in and huge pike), cheeseman reservoir, antero, elevenmile, all have trout exceeding 10 lbs, and good numbers of trout....some of those fisheries have delicious kokanee salmon too..I know people that regularly fish these areas.

Pm me as it gets closer and I will get ya inside info.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Also, as far as fishing it, the western rivers fish a bit different than here in mi....rainbows and cutthroat in addn to browns...each acts different and lives different areas...cuttbows are rainbow cutt hybrid and are a western trout fisherman's favorite from ease to catch, size and taste.....big, strong, stupid...lol. try a drift on a good slow sandbar.


----------



## Davey Boy (Jan 5, 2011)

I just got back from CO. I went with a guide from St Peter's Fly Shop (Xander) in Fort Collins. I only had one day to fish and went with a walk and wade trip. Most of the rivers were full of ash run off from last years fires. He took me to a branch of the Cache La Poudre that was clear. We could see many fish from 10 - 14 inches or so. I had a lot of lookers but not many takers. Actually only landed one 12" brown, but had on one big rainbow 20"?. Hooked it on size 16 or 18 nymph with 6X tippet. The fishing was tough but a lot of fun, very different from what I am used to. The scenery was beautiful (will post photos later) I had to stop fishing and just look around to take it all in. We went white water rafting the next day further upstream from where I fished. Fort Collins is a cool place and the river is usually fishable in town. St. Peter's is a well stocked shop and they have two locations. Hopefully we will be back soon.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

We stayed in the State Forest State Park by Gould CO and had lots of fun catching small trout of all kinds. We even had a few for dinner.


----------



## Davey Boy (Jan 5, 2011)

Some pics from the Cache La Poudre, CO


----------



## Davey Boy (Jan 5, 2011)

I screwed that up didn't I?


----------

